# Bump on nose?



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

So, I'll be making her a vet appt for Friday, but I wanted to see what you guys think of this in the meantime. Ginny has this bump on her nose that I *THOUGHT* was puppy acne, but it's now been around for a couple of weeks..and I'm not sure how long acne sticks around exactly. 

What do you think? Any advice is appreciated!

PS She also has just gotten over the bumps all over her body..but it left behind some nasty hair loss and dry/flaky skin. I'm 90% sure it's going to grow back since it's what's left behind after the allergy bumps, but I'm going to get her checked out just in case it's demodex or something. Any experience with this? Thank you!


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll definitely try the coconut oil idea! I've heard that more than once!
Thank you, will do! You do the same!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

My Weimy used to get bumps like this, they last quite awhile, and then just disappear. It was related to allergy, but we never really found the source. We spent many dollars at a doggie dermatologist, to no real avail, but then she had been a victim of the IAMS dog food poisoning ( protein adulteration from China 2007). We were lucky she survived it, but she had many Malays for a couple of years as a result...very tender feet with blister like sores (very herpes looking) and the bumps... IMO it was a result of toxins her body couldn't rid itself of, so they came out through the skin.


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

So, turns out it's a benign tumor. They gave us a corticosteroid cream to put on it 1x daily. Hopefully it helps!

Also, she checked out the bumps again and it's a STAPH infection! Last time, she said it was allergies..but they WERE just on her head back then, in her defense..now they're everywhere. So, she's on cephalexin 3x daily. *fingers crossed* 

Thanks for all of your responses!


----------

